# Shelby Safety Bike



## blasterracing (Aug 19, 2014)

My next project is this Shelby Safety Bike.  Paintwork is done by Bob Strucel.  I need to get all the chrome done and assemble.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2014)

*shelby bicycle*

wow!!!is that nice bob is one of the best i like the coloures thees shelbys are super nice!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 19, 2014)

NIIIIICCCEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Love the colors!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic!
 Please keep us posted on the progress of this beautiful ride.


----------

